# какой бы то ни было



## moltovivo

Hi

Im having trouble with this phrase, *какой бы то ни было.

*Could someone give me an example of how it is used and what it translates to in English? Is it formal or colloquial?

Thanks
moltovivo


----------



## Maroseika

moltovivo said:


> Hi
> 
> Im having trouble with this phrase, *какой бы то ни было.*
> 
> Could someone give me an example of how it is used and what it translates to in English? Is it formal or ?
> 
> Thanks
> moltovivo


It's rather formal than colloquial, meaning "any, whatever, any whatsoever".
Не хочу принуждать вас в какой бы то ни было форме.
Я не вижу в его поведении проявления какого бы то ни было неуважения.

More examples are here: http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search.xml?mycorp=&mysent=&mysize=&t=100&text=lexform&mode=main&corp=1&sort=gr_tagging&req=%EA%E0%EA%EE%E9+%E1%FB+%F2%EE+%ED%E8+%E1%FB%EB%EE


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Note that it changes according to gender and case: 

Нам не помешает какой бы то ни было проступок с его стороны.
Какая бы то ни было форма принуждения здесь - незаконна. 
Мы сторонимся каких бы то ни было объединений.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

By the way, I have often wondered: would какой бы то ни был, какие бы то ни были also be correct in certain situations?


----------



## Maroseika

Setwale_Charm said:


> By the way, I have often wondered: would какой бы то ни был, какие бы то ни были also be correct in certain situations?


Sometimes it's used, for example:
Как противен грех, _какой_ _бы_ _то_ _ни_ _был_, всесвятому Господу! [Кронштадский Иоанн. Дневники (1908)] 
Граница России с Китаем длиннее, чем _какая_ _бы_ _то_ _ни_ _была_ иная сухопутная грань двух государств. [Менделеев Д.И. Заветные мысли (1903-1905)] 
Им бы жаль было, если б обстоятельства внесли перемены в их быт, _какие_ _бы_ _то_ _ни_ _были_. [И.А. Гончаров. Обломов (1859)] 
But it looks rather obsolete.


----------



## Tower of Babel

I am wondering how to use the related phrase "*что бы то ни было*." If I understand correctly, it means something like "обязательно." So, if I want to tell someone that I will absolutely write tomorrow (meaning that I guarantee that I will write), is it correct to say something like, "Тебе напишу завтра, что бы то ни было"?


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> I am wondering how to use the related phrase "*что бы то ни было*." If I understand correctly, it means something like "обязательно." So, if I want to tell someone that I will absolutely write tomorrow (meaning that I guarantee that I will write), is it correct to say something like, "Тебе напишу завтра, что бы то ни было"?


"*Напишу тебе завтра, что бы (то) ни случилось*"


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> "*что бы то ни было*." If I understand correctly, it means something like "обязательно."


 *что бы то ни было* / что бы ни случилось = whatever happens

  note: пробел между "что бы" здесь важен ("что бы – чтобы", "также – так же" – очень распространенные ошибки, у русскоязычных тоже)

*"что бы то ни было*" здесь очень близко по значению к "*во что бы то ни стало*", хотя второе звучит более пафосно (и уместнее, например, в призыве с трибуны), 
тогда как первое - вполне обычная разговорная форма


----------



## cyanista

tram-pam-pam said:


> *"что бы то ни было*" здесь очень близко по значению к "*во что бы то ни стало*", <...>





I cannot agree.

*"что бы то ни было*" очень близко по значению к *"*(все,) *что угодно", "что-либо"*.

_Путешествия учат больше, чем *что бы то ни было.
*Абсурдно делать *что бы то ни было*, не рассчитывая получить  такой-то и такой-то результат.
 Никто не имеет права *что бы то ни было* от кого бы то ни было требовать._


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Возможно, вы не увидели, что я написала - "здесь очень близко по значению". Имея в виду не  "вообще", а будучи использованными в конкретной фразе ("я напишу тебе, ..." ) , которая, собственно, и обсуждалась выше. В качестве конкретного примера использования.


----------



## cyanista

Я увидела. И не согласилась с возможностью такого использования. См. выше.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Посмотрела выше ещё раз. 
Мне по-прежнему видится, что приведённые вами примеры - совсем для других контекстов использования, чем исходный вопрос-пример с "я напишу тебе...", 
Где, как мне по-прежнему думается, "что бы то ни было" близко по значению к "что бы ни случилось" и к "чего бы мне это ни стоило" (которое в свою очередь близко по значению к at all costs.) Или к "во что бы то ни стало"


----------



## Maroseika

tram-pam-pam said:


> Возможно, вы не увидели, что я написала - "здесь очень близко по значению". Имея в виду не "вообще", а будучи использованными в конкретной фразе ("я напишу тебе, ..." ) , которая, собственно, и обсуждалась выше. В качестве конкретного примера использования.


Мне тоже такая фраза кажется совершенно неправильной: "Я напишу тебе что бы то ни было". 
Кстати, понять это помогают раздумья над тем, нужна ли тут запятая. Запятая нужна, если "что бы то ни было" - придаточное предложение. Но тогда подлежащее этого предложения - то - относится неизвестно к чему. Что - то? (В варианте же с "во что бы то ни стало" "то" означает "я тебе напишу"). Если же это означает "обязательно", то запятая не нужна.
Но у оборота "что бы то ни было" просто нет такого значения - "обязательно".


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> очень близко по значению к "*во что бы то ни стало*", хотя второе звучит более пафосно (и уместнее, например, в призыве с трибуны)


"Сдохну - но напишу!"


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Но у оборота "что бы то ни было" просто нет такого значения - "обязательно".


Но есть похожее значение, *по-любому*, разговорное (и в данном контексте уместное).

"Я напишу тебе завтра, по-любому."


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Да, запятая тут решает (у корявого "напишу тебе что бы то ни было" – совсем, конечно, другой смысл: "напишу хоть что-нибудь").

Но ведь мы и были спрошены именно про вариант с запятой, разве нет?



> "[Я] Тебе напишу завтра, что бы то ни было"?



"по-любому", да, разговорный эквивалент. Ну oочень разговорный. 

Кстати, в этом смысле я бы, скорее, переиначила "что бы то ни было" в "напишу тебе, что бы *там *ни было". Не знаю, почему , а просто на слух. 

ps


> "Сдохну - но напишу!"


  “Уж если я чего решил, то...”


----------



## kvvic

Тоже считаю, что "что бы то ни было" в предложении


> "Тебе напишу завтра, что бы то ни было"


использовать нельзя.


----------



## Saluton

I'm afraid saying *что бы то ни случилось * is incorrect.
Only *что бы ни случилось *.


----------



## Oh là là

В первый раз ВИЖУ выражение *по-любому *, обычно я его СЛЫШУ, и это страшно режет слух, пожалуйста, не учите Moltovivo дурному


----------



## Kolan

tower Of Babel said:


> i Am Wondering How To Use The Related Phrase "*что бы то ни было*." if I Understand Correctly, It Means Something Like "обязательно." So, If I Want To Tell Someone That I Will Absolutely Write Tomorrow (meaning That I Guarantee that I Will Write), Is It Correct To Say Something Like, "*Тебе напишу завтра, что бы то ни было*"?


Напишу тебе завтра, *во *что бы то ни *стало. *(т.е., непременно, обязательно)

Вот как. Странно, что мы сразу не пришли к такому варианту.


----------



## Kolan

Oh là là said:


> В первый раз ВИЖУ выражение *по-любому *, обычно я его СЛЫШУ, и это страшно режет слух, пожалуйста, не учите Moltovivo дурному


А как же *Масяня*? Уже дурной тон?

"Взлетом популярности                            это слово обязано серии мультфильмов о петербургской                            девочке Масяне, которая собиралась зайти в ночной клуб                            «на полчасика, *по-любому*», а потом очнулась в какой-то                            сомнительной квартире. "
http://pofene.ru/words/023_polubomu.php


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Kolan said:


> Напишу тебе завтра, *во *что бы то ни *стало. *(т.е., непременно, обязательно)
> 
> Вот как. Странно, что мы сразу не пришли к такому варианту.


 Я его упомянула (16 March 2008, 08:42 AM), но по-прежнему считаю слишком клятвенно-пафосным для приведённого контекста.
Субъективно.


----------

